# Truma 10 litre boiler



## 90763 (May 1, 2005)

Hi there, I have just acquired a beautiful Frankia RM 530 ( 1987) Motorhome and everything seems to work fine but the instructions are in German. The truma site doesnt have this model, so would anyone know where I could get a manual?

Is it important to know how to drain it in the case of being in cold areas eg last week we were in Andorra and temps dropped to minus 3ºC but fortunately there was no freeze up. What temp is dangerous and how can one take safety precautions.

PS . the boiler works a treat as does the Truma 3002 heater.

Thanks for your help.
Jim


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*Truma*

Hi there. We have a secondhand Frankia 1998. We have a Truma C3402 with an English transaltion user guide. No good for yours, I guess. However, we did have a query when we started out and posted an email on the Truma site. They responded very quickly and clarified some points for us. Suggest you try that.

Graham


----------



## 90763 (May 1, 2005)

*Found the manuals*

Thanks for replying Ganj.
A very wild wild camper was also a great help.

I'vw downloaded what mist be the only manuals that I might be able to understand. The Truma 10Litre boiler in French + the Trumatic 3002 heater also in French.

Thanks for your help - if anyone else out there in Cyber space needs this info I could send it.

Cheers.

Now here's hoping I can fix the shower floor...


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Hi

Not sure what model my boiler is, except it's a 10 litre. Does it look like the one in the photo?










If it does, I may have some paperwork for it somewhere which I obtained via snailmail from Truma. Please advise.

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi 

My Truma boiler is a Model C3402. Regarding the water freezing it has an automatic valve which opens and dumps the water if the ambient temp. drops to 2 deg C , it can only be reset if the boiler is switched on or the ambient temp. rises above 8 deg C . Perhaps you have this valve but haven't spotted it ? It is mounted on the floor, coloured black with a red pull / push knob. 

Hope this is of some help .. 

Jim


----------



## 90763 (May 1, 2005)

*Replies to avww camper amd scotjimland*

Thanks for your help.
I`m not sure how to get to my boiler - it seems to be under a protective cover under a seat and I don't think you can get to it from outside/underneath. But I'm going outside to take another look. I'll get back to yous.
PS - have got the manual in french from a french forum but it isn't an easy read.


----------



## 90763 (May 1, 2005)

*Truma Trauma*

Sorry i took so long - I had to get a torch as it's dark outside.

At least I've located the boiler. it looks roundish and is black. Doesn't seem to have avwwcamper's triangular extra on one side, but it's definitely a 10 litre truma. Gas pipe at the base + 2 water pipes: 1 red plastic tap and 1 yellow plastic tap. Can't seem to locate the black tap with a red handle or whatever. As we were in the pyrenees (Andorra - Pal ski station,last week and outside temps dropped to mminus 3ºC according to my thermometre I may be right in assuming that our boiler hasn't got an automatic valve to prevent pipes freezing. Just have to be careful I suppose. 
Anyway thanks for your time. My name's Jim by the way and my father is from Scotland and is called james. My son is Jamie - Hence jamjam. I'll keep the last part of jamjamjul for the time being. All the best. to everyone on the site.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

If it's any help the auto valve will be on the floor with two water pipes , one in , one out , plus a third pipe poking out through the floor ., i can see mine under the van.. i found it by accident when my heater dumped the water one cold evening. But it's not a worry if you keep the boiler on when it's cold ..

All the best

Jim


----------



## 90846 (May 1, 2005)

*Truma Boilers*

Hi, probably not a lot of use to you but we have just bought a Dethleffs motorhome imported from German which has a Truma boiler. Different model to yours unfortunately but we do have a problem lighting it. It won't light I have been told that German gas is 50 bar and british gas is 37bar. Have your heard this?

Fiona


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

German supplied regulators are indeed 50mb, and uk supplied butane regulators are 37mb.

Are you using a direct coupled regulator fixed directly to the cylinder/bottles, or have you got a regulator fixed to the gas cupboard wall (remote fixing) with flexible hoses directly on to the cylinder/bottle.

If you are lucky enough to have remote regulators its possible to get an assortment of flying hoses with different ends to suit different bottles.

Please be advised the hose between the regulator and cylinder/bottles is high pressure hose NOT the normally available rubber hose for use between the regulator and appliance.

If you have directly coupled regulators, there are probably 37mb especially if you bought them in the uk. Although these are lower pressure than the German ones, the appliance should start and run with it, though it along with the cooker etc won't be as hot.

There is a company which I think supplies higher rated regulators whose name Gaslow ( www.gaslow.co.uk ) their web site is next to useless, but try emailing them on [email protected] But before you do, they will probably want to know the age of your van as there is some regulation that says "New caravans manufactured from September 2003 will have to be produced to European Standard EN1949 instead of the present BS5482" I think, so do check, new pressures for both propane and butane will be 30mb instead of 28mb for butane and 37mb for propane. Sadly that won't help you.

I don't know what David Burley's new Hymer was set at, but he took it to a motorhome specialist to have remote regulators fitted.

Another line of enquiry is to contact Truma UK (01283 528201) and ask them about the differences in pressure and whether or not it has a pressure switch to detect low pressure (unlikely). They would also give some help on your boiler problems. They were kind enough to sent some literature out to me years ago.

Perhaps a separate post about gas pressures may bring some more information out of the woodwork.

Sorry I can't help any further 
____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi all
seems to be a bit of confusion regarding pressures.
My German imported van had a 30mb German regulator fitted which uses either butane or propane.( I know a bit strange, but that's what it says on the regulator.)
As I camp all year round I fitted a UK propane regulator which is 37mb, I also keep a spare butane regulator which is 28mb 
Looking at the truma boiler it says 30mb. I have had no trouble lighting or running the truma.

Re capping:

UK Propane = 37mb
UK Butane = 28mb 
German Propane/Butane = 30mb 

Hope this clarifies

Jim


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Averywildwildcamper said:


> new pressures for both propane and butane will be 30mb instead of 28mb for butane and 37mb for propane.


Just to emphasize Jims comment I've reposted the above. It seems Jims is complying with the new European Standard EN1949, having been fitted with 30mb. But the 50mb question seems to pop up every now and then.
____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Hi, It seems to me that the answer to this is really only to be found by looking at the specification of the appliances on board the relevant vehicle and then fit the appropriate regulator. 
All caravan appliances set for the new European standard fittings will be 30mb, so a 30mb fixed regulator for propane and butane will usually be the norm by now. Some German vans of 1-2 yrs of age ( my 2002 Hobby included) may have been supplied with a 30mb cylinder fit regulator and low pressure hose. This can be directly replaced by a fixed 30mb regulator and high pressure hose if so desired.
German vans much older than that may very well have 50mb propane or 28mb butane spec appliances and will normally require a 50mb propane or 28mb butane regulator, as appropriate and with low pressure hose. 
This aspect must be looked at closely by anybody who imports an older German or other continental van and I guess that many readers of this website will fit into that category. Sticking the still readily available old style British 37mb regulator onto a 50mb older style German system will not do and may well account for the ignition problems that many people seem to have.
On importing my Hobby in 2002, I went through the same process as David Burley and quickly decided to fit a new standard fixed 30mb regulator so that I could take advantage of the interchangeable tails. 
As a further matter of interest, for those who travel to France regularly, a high pressure tail to fit a French bottle can be bought and a suitable adaptor to fit a UK propane bottle can be obtained from Truma part no. 50020-34500. This avoids having to buy more than one 'tail' which, being for high pressure use, have a restricted life (usually 5 yrs) and are none too cheap! 

Regards, Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Wouldn't it be great if all European bottled gasses had a common regulator and were exchangeable in any country. It's a great pity that Camping Gaz comes in such small bottles as it's the only common bottle thoughout Europe. 
On the topic if high pressure hose and fixed regulator, can anyone tell me the advantages over the conventional bottle regulator and low pressure hose. Is it worth converting ?

Jim


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jim. As a convertee, I can say that the main advantage is that it simplifies the interchangeability of gas bottles when you travel between countries. Only one regulator is needed and that is fixed to the vehicle. In addition to my refillable bottle, I use a Calor cylinder in the UK and French Primagaz when I travel on the continent, as most trips involve time in France. To do this all that is needed is a change of the high pressure hose 'tail'.
Many people I met in Spain recently had bought Repsol or Cepsa gas bottles there (about £20 I think) and had only to buy a new hose to use it. Camping Gaz can also be used with the addition of an adaptor costing a couple of quid.
The new system is obviously an attempt to go some way to standardising things in Europe but as with most of these things, has caused a little initial confusion to say the least. 

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thank you Steve, very helpful. 

You mentioned a refillable bottle, where did you purchase, how much was it and is it easy to find refilling facilities here and abroad? This sounds like the way forward but what are the disadvantages?
Any other info would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks 

Jim


----------



## 90846 (May 1, 2005)

*Gas Gas*

Hi, many thanks for all your advice, I will contact Truma and see what they suggest as the van is 10 years old. In the mean time I will purchase a halogen heater to keep us warm.

Fiona


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

Jim, Re your query re the refillable bottle. I'll send you a PM.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks Steve, looking forward to receiving 

Jim


----------

